

A mesmerizing bottom-up approach to Instagram analytics - spolu
http://nitrogr.am/bottom-up-analytics.html

======
aneth4
Linking to the product would have done just fine. No need for T&A.

<http://nitrogr.am/>

That said, those calling it sexist are misguided. If it had equal parts man,
it would be equally inappropriate for HN. Displaying only one gender is not
sexist unless there is some reason to expect balance.

If I linked to a picture of three female faces, that would not be sexist. It
would just be my preference of pictures to display.

The issue is that it's crass and appeals to sexuality. Guaranteed flag.

------
tanguymoal
Looks like "bottom-up" as a metaphor tends to offend some people... More
seriously it's a great product offering the real ability to zoom precisely on
what matters to anyone. Good job!

------
nathell
Not so mesmerising as outright sexist.

~~~
spolu
Sincere apologies if you felt offended. It's definitely designed to be
humourous more than anything else.

~~~
aneth4
Pretty clearly outside the guidelines and norms of HN. It doesn't bother me
personally (and I don't think it's sexist) but it also doesn't belong here.

------
murrain
Being HN, I was expecting an article with numbers and stuff.

~~~
spolu
Next time we'll do something serious. Right now, it's almost the weekend
already.

------
antihero
Well that was pathetic. Flagged for blatant sexism.

~~~
thibautdavoult
Would you feel better if there was a "dudes" version?

~~~
antihero
If it was just naked asses, yeah, but this seems to be targetting hetero males
(and technically bisexuals and lesbians to a lesser degree) and is just
_lame_.

------
gabhubert
That was going to ne on the table sooner or later

------
ebellity
First product I see doing this, very powerful !

------
leonbuchard
Indeed it is mesmerising !

------
martinwnet
Warning: NSFW pictures.

~~~
leonbuchard
My manager actually liked it :)

